# Proving hours



## HackWork

Simber650 said:


> I've been working as an apprentice for a little over 2 years. I am enrolled with weca and they mentioned to take your journey mans test you needed to have a print out from social security sent in with your hours. I've been working on a 1099 for my current boss and am not really sure how I make sure all the hours I've worked get approved or if there are alternate ways of proving hours when it comes time to test


Working on a 1099 as an apprentice sounds really shady. 

Every state is different as far as licensing and requirements. I'm sure there will be some people from California here shortly to help you.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Simber650

HackWork said:


> Simber650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working as an apprentice for a little over 2 years. I am enrolled with weca and they mentioned to take your journey mans test you needed to have a print out from social security sent in with your hours. I've been working on a 1099 for my current boss and am not really sure how I make sure all the hours I've worked get approved or if there are alternate ways of proving hours when it comes time to test
> 
> 
> 
> Working on a 1099 as an apprentice sounds really shady.
> 
> Every state is different as far as licensing and requirements. I'm sure there will be some people from California here shortly to help you.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
Click to expand...

It started as a cash job and I went with it cause the money is better I only do 1099 as a way to pay my taxes. current employer is moving me to payroll soon but I'm just asking about previously worked hours


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Simber650 said:


> It started as a cash job and I went with it cause the money is better I only do 1099 as a way to pay my taxes. current employer is moving me to payroll soon but I'm just asking about previously worked hours


Sad to say but until you are on the books I highly doubt your hours will be logged.

A 1099 is kind of a knife in the back in the case of someone that truly isn't a sub contractor.


----------



## Signal1

Hours worked on cash probably wont count. 

The licensing authority is the state right? Are you going to tell the state you're a willful tax evader?

If you worked on a 1099, you are supposed to be a licensed contractor with your own comp and liability insurance. Is this the case? Otherwise you should have been on payroll from the start. Your "boss" knows this, and wasn't doing you any favors..........


> cause the money is better


The only people with cash jobs are strippers.

Unfortunately you may need to start over. I hope not because I really hate seeing young people get taken advantage of.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

BTW, welcome aboard @Simber650!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Signal1 said:


> Hours worked on cash probably wont count.
> 
> The licensing authority is the state right? Are you going to tell the state you're a willful tax evader?
> 
> If you worked on a 1099, you are supposed to be a licensed contractor with your own comp and liability insurance. Is this the case? Otherwise you should have been on payroll from the start. Your "boss" knows this, and wasn't doing you any favors..........
> 
> *The only people with cash jobs are strippers.*
> 
> Unfortunately you may need to start over. I hope not because I really hate seeing young people get taken advantage of.


As much as people think they do most often they are just there to dance.

It's the 1099ers that get bent over.


----------



## Signal1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sad to say but until you are on the books I highly doubt your hours will be logged.
> 
> A 1099 is kind of a knife in the back in the case of someone that truly isn't a sub contractor.


Exactly.


----------



## Signal1

MechanicalDVR said:


> As much as people think they do most often they are* just there to dance.*
> 
> It's the 1099ers that get bent over.


Lol very true, but I think you see my point.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Signal1 said:


> Lol very true, but I think you see my point.


:thumbsup: Sure do!


----------



## Jack Legg

years ago when I tested for Journeymans and Masters in Maryland, we just needed to provide years worked on company letterhead signed by the Master of that company. No ss info was needed.

Maybe that would be an alternate way of proving hours


----------



## Simber650

Jack Legg said:


> years ago when I tested for Journeymans and Masters in Maryland, we just needed to provide years worked on company letterhead signed by the Master of that company. No ss info was needed.
> 
> Maybe that would be an alternate way of proving hours


How many years ago?


----------



## HackWork

Simber650 said:


> How many years ago?


Don't go by anything said here other than someone talking about CA specifically.

In my state the only thing they accept are signed and stamped forms from the contractor, which could be fabricated. They don't accept W2's.

All states are different.


----------



## Simber650

HackWork said:


> Simber650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go by anything said here other than someone talking about CA specifically.
> 
> In my state the only thing they accept are signed and stamped forms from the contractor, which could be fabricated. They don't accept W2's.
> 
> All states are different.
Click to expand...

What is your state


----------



## lighterup

I think you're screwed ... just my opinion , but here , for say ABC 
apprenticeship , hours and type of work are turned in by employer
to the school. It's an Ohio State Accreditation program and the state
audits all that.

for all they know , you have been sitting in the shop playing Turok
for the last few years. 

Got to be documented..hope I'm wrong for your sake.


----------



## HackWork

Simber650 said:


> What is your state


NJ. I only mentioned it to show the disparity between state requirements.


----------



## Simber650

Does anyone in CA know who I could talk to find out?


----------



## CurtisStewart

For my apprenticeship, my hours are logged with the company, and I save all my pay stubs which also shows hours worked. When I left my previous employer, they provided me with a signed letterhead showing my hours to date.


----------



## Simber650

CurtisStewart said:


> For my apprenticeship, my hours are logged with the company, and I save all my pay stubs which also shows hours worked. When I left my previous employer, they provided me with a signed letterhead showing my hours to date.


 are you in CA


----------



## CurtisStewart

Simber650 said:


> are you in CA


No I'm located in Canada mate.


----------



## active1

Looking back at the Cali app they want a SS print out, military record, other state record, low voltage license... No credit for independent electrical contractors working without a license.

Despite what you think, in the long run most workers that are wrongfully classed as a 1099 get the short end of the stick. When it comes to tax time you will owe big. Unemployment insurance you have none. Hurt on the job your not automatically covered. Years later figuring your retirement you look at you SS earnings and see years as far as they are concerned you didn't work.

Your best chance is to figure out who to contact in your state. Department of labor, contractor board, workers comp board, IRS, etc. You can protest being paid as a 1099 independent contractor as you were not licensed. Your boss would be in trouble. There were cases where the employer had to redo your taxes as an employee and give you a W-2. Look it up on the net. You can try talking to your boss first. It's possible to redo taxes from the past. But that would be a costly mess for the company. Just the same as the mess he's in with your 1099.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

active1 said:


> Despite what you think, in the long run most workers that are wrongfully classed as a 1099 get the short end of the stick. When it comes to tax time you will owe big. Unemployment insurance you have none. Hurt on the job your not automatically covered. Years later figuring your retirement you look at you SS earnings and see years as far as they are concerned you didn't work.


Is there anyone that truly thinks a 1099 is good in any manner?


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Is there anyone that truly thinks a 1099 is good in any manner?


1099 is self-screwing.

Period.


----------



## HackWork

A 1099 for an employee carries the negatives of getting paid with cash (losing the benefits of being payrolled), while not getting any of the benefits of being paid cash (not paying taxes on it).

Unless you are a contractor and charging a very high rate to cover all of the costs, getting 1099'd is like buttsex that you didn't want.


----------

